# ivf Decision ?



## safina2u (Nov 1, 2012)

ivf


----------



## melloumaw (Feb 2, 2012)

i just want to send you and your dw a big hug, it cant take away the pain,what a wonderful emotional post, i hope by posting it has eased some emotions for you
all the best
mel x


----------



## Anjy (Sep 11, 2012)

It's awful isn't it? Ive had 3 miscarriages. Since July we've done 2 iuis and 3 ivfs and I'm now sitting here with ohss. 
All I can say is the people on this site are lovely and talking about things on here does help sometimes! I wish you luck and I'm sending you big hugs  
Take care and don't give up!


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Safina2u
Sorry to hear that things have not been going well. It is devastating when we place all our hopes and dreams on becoming parents and it just doesn't work out. My biggest fear is that my husband who is always very strong keeps things bottled up because I know it isn't easy for him at all. When we were cancelled again the other day he cried. I was so glad (sounds strange) but I loved him breaking down, being honest and do u know what? I loved me being able to be the strong one for a change, give him the answers that he normally would give me. the following day I spoke to him and explained this. I told him that I want him to feel he can do that any time he wants. He is not to worry about upsetting me. Some days I may cry with him, others I may offer advice. This is a time that should bring us all closer to our partners as we will see the best and worst of them. 

I'm really glad to hear a mans perspective and it has really made me feel emotional! Please don't let things get on top of you and make it so bad you would consider suicide again. Post on here and get it all out ge folk on here really do help. The one thing I know for sure and I am positive ur wife will feel the same, as hard as this all is I am ever grateful for my darling husband and could not live without him.  We may be childless but at least we have each other and a stronger bond than most! When ur gorgeous baby be it a Zidane or  a Jemima comes they will be the most loved baby in the world. 
Best of luck to you both


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello

Sorry to hear of your journey up until now and thank you for sharing

Here on Fertility Friends we also have a thread for the men to chat as well as the ladies you are equally important in this process

Here is a link to the board which i hope you will find helpful

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=89.0

We also have a chat room here if you ever need to chat feel free to join

 to you both  

Donna


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Safina2U - I have felt in the depths of despair many times over my journey of 11 years.

I would highly recommend looking at doing a Mind Body Course for fertility or a Fertile Thoughts workshop.
I would also recommend that you read and do the activities in Alice Domar's book ''Conquering Infertility" on a daily basis.

I felt really low after my second trimester miscarriage and subsequent negative cycle. I did a mind body course, practiced the activities daily and it transformed my life from suicidal and miserable to happy and positive. The next cycle I did I ended up with smaller numbers but fabulous eggs and got to blastocyst and had a live baby boy in the end 5 days after I turned 40.

I would also recommend looking into the reason for your implantation failure - is there a genetic problem like DNA fragmentation in the sperm, or a genetic problem with the eggs. There is a procedure called CGH where they can biopsy the embryos and find the genetically normal ones to replace. It is expensive though. There could be a compatability issue - there is something about being too genetically similar. Or is there an issue with the womb - was anything found from the immune testing - did your wife try clexane, aspirin, intralipids and steroids in the last try? Did she have her thyroid checked recently - even small rises in TSH I believe are treated in some clinics to get them to be around 1.


----------

